# Running 2 lowrance units off 1 ducer



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Right now I have a lowrance elite 7 HDI at the helm and would like to run one in the back of my boat for trolling. What all do I need to run the 2 units off the same transducer?


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Does it have an ethernet port in the back it's yellow could use that. If not prob a nmea network would work. I have HDS gen 3 and mine are connected with both ethernet and NMEA with one transducer.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That unit doesn’t support Ethernet only NMEA


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Then you shld just need the NMEA starter kit. There pretty simple to setup look at YouTube if you have any questions let me know I did mine just test it before u run the wires.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool deal. I'll have to pick me up a nema starter kit.
Thanks guys


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Check to see if Sonar can be shared through NMEA if memory serves me correctly (which could be wrong) sharing of waypoints, temp, GPS is only possible and Ethernet is required for Sonar sharing, i would double check with lowrance support or post on walleye central to be sure.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Following this one. We have a 7”hdi and was thinking of adding a 9” at the back of the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

K gonefishin is correct, Ethernet is required to share transducers as well as sharing map charts such as navionics, cmap etc. The nmea will only share waypoints, temp, trails, coordinates, and sensors from engine and other devices.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

This link will explain it clearer:

http://www.teachinfishin.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Ethernet-vs-NMEA-Networking.pdf


----------

